# Waste & overflow wont stop leaking



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't get this one to stop leaking!! Thoughts??


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> I can't get this one to stop leaking!! Thoughts??



Which type of gasket are you using? The snap on or the wedged? Make sure you get it on the right way...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

putty or silicone 

you decide 2012








or new w+o


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> I can't get this one to stop leaking!! Thoughts??



Wait.....where IS your gasket? You are using one.....right?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Wait.....where IS your gasket? You are using one.....right?


 i think its a watco , there gaskets are not tapered, just a giant spongy gasket


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you testing it without pulling it tight to the tub?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

No sillycone -- That'll just make the new gasket squish out when you tighten it.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

apply a thin bead of putty to your gasket. Pull her tight and tighten it up should stop all leaks


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wait....gasket??? What is this thing you speak of??

Kidding.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

If the straight on pictures are correct it needs to be more centered. Use pipe dope on the gasket. This is why I like the 2 bolt face plate as it pulls it evenly even if you are not perfect. Get a rubber gasket verses the foam gasket.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

When everything fails go for the cure all.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's a little low too. If it were 1/4" up it would be better.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Trim down a big American Standard tank to bowl gasket to fit.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I was thinking like Richard. If it's leaking at the top, it's because the overflow elbow is too low. Sure looks like it in that one pic. 




Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Throw that junk in the trash and get a Gerber, or Wolverine Brass.

17 ga.:yes:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Throw that junk in the trash and get a Gerber, or Wolverine Brass.
> 
> 17 ga.:yes:


No can do. No access panel. Shower wall behind tub drain. 

Customer wants me to just silicone the hell out if it.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> No can do. No access panel. Shower wall behind tub drain.
> 
> Customer wants me to just silicone the hell out if it.



Oversized homemade gasket if you have too...


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> No can do. No access panel. Shower wall behind tub drain.
> 
> Customer wants me to just silicone the hell out if it.


 I am telling you, a tank to bowl gasket would be perfect for this application. I use the Wolverine Brass american standard tank to bowl gasket and it has never failed me. Why can't you do it from below? Is it a slab? Its a one man job.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Can't put a slip fit connection inside a wall without an access panel.

I may try the tank to bowl gasket or an extra thick gasket.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

hroark2112 said:


> Can't put a slip fit connection inside a wall without an access panel.
> 
> I may try the tank to bowl gasket or an extra thick gasket.


Its a PITA but you could put a watco back in with a helper.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

I had a tub recently where the glass wasn't properly filled with resin around the overflow hole. Water was sneaking through the glass and past my gasket. Inspector was on his way so no time to pull it and take it back. I just pulled the overflow apart and rubbed silicone into the fiberglass inside the hole to seal it up. Worked perfect. Still holding water today. :devil2:


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Everyone keeps talking about the gasket yet missing the obvious. Put the damn cover plate on brother! Seriously, silicone the tub-side of your gasket. After you do put the cover plate on, run a bead of silicone or caulk around the plate , just like when ya caulk the valve escution, spout, or, dare I say it, a toilet to the floor. That'll make a nice water-tight seal for ya.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

silly question... but can water leak out through the 2 lower set holes that looks like the gasket does not cover? cant tell from the photos ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

antiCon said:


> silly question... but can water leak out through the 2 lower set holes that looks like the gasket does not cover? cant tell from the photos ?


In theory the gasket would squeeze into those spaces as it is tightened. However, on some PVC overflows, the tapped holes do not actually go all the way through so there is nowhere for it to leak.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've had issues with the big sponge gaskets, but not with the wedge style.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am with gettinit I have on more than one tub trimmed a t-b gasket to the taper I desired and even installed from the front if required. Those red am stan cadet gaskets from WB are awesome


----------

